# Gartensteckdosen am Gartenteich



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

:ertrink:  Ich bin dabei meinen Gartenteich neu anzulegen. Abn Elektrogeräten benötige ich folgende Anschlüsse: Steckdose für Bachlaufpumpe, Steckdose für Filteranlage , Steckdose für Beleuchtung, Steckdose für Grill und Rasenmäher. Kann mir einer von Euch einen Rat geben, ob es die Möglichkeit gibt zu einem angemessenen Preis (nicht Oase Technik) eine Vierfachsteckdose, die sich an die mit rötlichen Teichsteinen ausgelegte Teichlandschaft anpasst so zu integrieren, daß eine Harmonie mit der Landschaft entsteht. Ich wäre für die Angabe einer Bezugsquelle dankbar.

 Herzlichen Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Schade, dass ich das nicht früher gesehen habe, bei Tschibo gabs glaube ich grad erst eine schicke Gartensteckdose - zigfach programmierbar - aber die muß heute aus dem Programm geflogen sein


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

hallo raber,

denke da ist ganz einfach deine eigene kreativität gefragt - z.b. handelsübliche 4-fachsteckdose und einmauern mit steinen die deiner umgebung entsprechen.

erdkabel und FI verwenden!!

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Was mir jetzt noch einfällt: Mein bester Freund hat es bei mir so gemacht, dass er vom Keller aus ein dickes vieladriges Kabel in den Garten verlegt hat zu einer Mehrfachsteckdose. Die Zeitschaltuhr z.B. für das Licht ist im Schaltkasten im Keller integriert.

Die Mehrfachsteckdose ist bei mir unter dem Steg versteckt .....

...falls Dir das weiterhilft!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

*Gartensteckdose am Teich*

Ich habe mir geholfen  mit einer Gartensteckdose von Aldi für € 4,99. Ihr könnt meine ersten Teichbilder bereits in Album bewundern. herzlichen Dank für die guten Ratschläge.
Ich werde die Bilder nach 4 Wochen ergänzen. Den OASE-Filter habe ich mit Natursteinen kaschiert.
Es sieht im Moment alles noch etwas kahl und trübe aus. Ich konnte alle Fische und mindestens 10 __ Molche retten Ausserdem fand ich 3 __ Frösche und Insektenlarven im Schlamm. 
Ich hoffe dass alle lebend den Umzu überstehen.

herzliche Grüße aus dem Saarland

Raber (Karl-Heinz) :ertrink:


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe einen "stein" von der Firma Zoo-Zajac bestellt. Ist in der Form einer kleinen Höhle so dass die 4 Steckdosen Wassergeschützt sind. Ist aber kein Stein sonden irgendein Kunststoff (ziemlich schwer). Hat glaub ich so 30-40€ gekostet.
Gibts zu bestellen bei www.zajac.de (darf ich hier links reinstellen?)


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

ja logisch darfst Du Links einstellen - warum auch nicht?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2004)

*Re: Gartensteckdose am Teich*



			
				raber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir geholfen  mit einer Gartensteckdose von Aldi für € 4,99. Ihr könnt meine ersten Teichbilder bereits in Album bewundern. herzlichen Dank für die guten Ratschläge.
> Ich werde die Bilder nach 4 Wochen ergänzen. Den OASE-Filter habe ich mit Natursteinen kaschiert.
> Es sieht im Moment alles noch etwas kahl und trübe aus. Ich konnte alle Fische und mindestens 10 __ Molche retten Ausserdem fand ich 3 __ Frösche und Insektenlarven im Schlamm.
> Ich hoffe dass alle lebend den Umzu überstehen.
> ...


----------

